# PX4 9mm compact question



## Claude (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi all I just picked up a PX4 9mm compact and I have a question on the guide rod what is the plastic sleeve for on the guide rod? And I just ordered the PX4 full size Inox in 9mm they are great pistols. I don't know why they are not more popular. Thanks for any help in this matter of the guide rod sleeve.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It serves to keep the guide rod encased preventing the guide rod/ spring from contacting the release lever, or anything else at the bottom of the frame would be my guess. The rotating barrel system needs some room to work and the compact being engineered as small as possible for this type action. Beretta engineering is second to none. I like the idea of an encased guide rod especially having had the compact for over 2 years now. It works and soon you will find out. Excellent pistol.


----------



## Claude (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the reply that makes sense. How do you like the compact? And by any chance did you pick up the full siz.


----------



## JordanDebes (Jun 12, 2013)

I just bought the Px4 today too. Can't pick it up until I add it to my permit at the County Clerks office on Monday. Excited to take it to the range!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Claude said:


> Thanks for the reply that makes sense. How do you like the compact? And by any chance did you pick up the full siz.


I absolutely believe it is a fantastic pistol with a superb action. Strong action, light and the accuracy and handling is amazing. I would most definitely have bought the full size too, however, I was looking for an EDC and have a 1993 92G. I have a pachmayer slip-on grip on it, in which I used a light amount of goop to secure really well, medium back-strap and I'm good to go. I'd suggest that you bench rest the pistol for groups, I had to drift my rear sight left a tad and now she's 100% on. On a second note, I never shot the pistol w/ factory sights as I had the gunsmith from the shop I bought it from install Trijicons before I left the store.


----------

